# I have now had enough



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Gordon Brown can go fuck himself, the straw that broke the camels back has been loaded.

Where does this government get off changing the prices on car tax but failing to put the correct price on the actual form, I went to Tax the TT today and it was not the £118 or £215 but £135 or £240.

This is a retrospective tax on a decision I made 4 years ago to drive the car I wanted and have every right to drive, what do you want us to do, scrap them and buy some crap little buzz box to keep a tree hugging, soap dodging, benefit claiming, single parent happy?????????????????????????

YOU WILL NOT DICTATE TO ME WHAT CAR I DRIVE OR ANYTHING ELSE - IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THAT YOU ARE WELCOME TO COME ROUND AND DISCUSS IT FACE TO FACE, I AM SURE IT WILL GO AS WELL AS THE LAST FACE TO FACE YOU HAD

Now, if I could see our roads getting better and the pot holes being filled PROPERLY then I would not really mind BUT they are not so fuck off Brown and take the rest of that shower of shit you call a cabinet with you.

AND to top it off if a friend of mine has a Toyota IQ and was happy with the £35 a year tax BUT now you have dropped it to £20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What gives on that, you drop his so I can make up the difference???????????????????

BTW

You were shit on the debate last night, you have no idea what to do and just repeat yourself


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Well said that man 

Charlie


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Lupo down from £35 to £30 now too


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> Lupo down from £35 to £30 now too


Fuck off, not what I want to hear


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Bikerz said:


> Lupo down from £35 to £30 now too


But does that really make up for the embarrassment of having to drive it...?? :wink:


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

Well said, couldn't agree more


----------



## boyfie15 (Mar 23, 2009)

I concur.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Great Rant :lol:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

I left the shores nearly 3 years ago! I enjoy visiting and then leaving all this political folly!

Plenty of space over here mate.

The tax on pensions is regressive, tax relief as well.

The people have power they need to lobby with the auto firms.

Best wishes


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Mini down £30 TT up £30 :roll:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

Agree.

Good riddance you characterless gasping buffoon.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Can't see how they get away with this... surely they are breaching the Prices Act

http://www.anr.org.uk/en/Advice/legal/c ... g-orders-/


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I for one am tired of the election coverage, particularly the BBC's rather obvious bias in their concentration on the three biggest parties. Some of their graphics only use the colours of those parties. It doesn't matter if the other options are equally shit, less shit, or more shit, the impression is that the voting public has three choices.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Brown is a bitter, twisted, sick doodah.

I can't wait to see his party relegated to third place, and him to lose his seat. I will relish that moment.

But the road tax price increase this year was clearly laid out in last years's budget and has been available for you to check online for the last 12 months.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm sure there is a disclaimer on the form that this was the price at time of printing but blah blah blah .


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

What I don't get is why should different cars be put into diferent tax brackets, my car wears out the road faster than an IQ does it? An IQ uses less light from the street lights does it? I think all cars should pay the same, no matter what it is.
For sure it's about emissions, but emissions dont wear out the road do they! Trucks, now trucks wear out the road faster, just look at the tram lines on the motorways.
What gets my goat, is when the Lib-Dems want to cut spending on roads and spend it on rail instead, last time I checked the rail network had been privatised, so again the government want to give our tax money to private companies.

What's it all about?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

What's it all about? In a nutshell it's this: Transferring money from the population into the hands of a small few. Eco-taxation is just the latest way to hinder people from enjoying the same perks that those with millions and billions can gladly go out and enjoy.

One thing I'd like to see in the electioneering is details of which politicians are associated with which companies, who's a "consultant", who's on a board of directors, what government contracts those companies get, and so on. Instead what we get is one prat telling us why voting for the other prats would be a disaster for the country, but nothing about why voting for them would actually do any good. :?


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

R32= £400 car tax £250 fully comp(protected) insurance go figure.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

lazerjules said:


> What I don't get is why should different cars be put into diferent tax brackets, my car wears out the road faster than an IQ does it? An IQ uses less light from the street lights does it? I think all cars should pay the same, no matter what it is.
> For sure it's about emissions, but emissions dont wear out the road do they! Trucks, now trucks wear out the road faster, just look at the tram lines on the motorways.


Miles of use by a vehicle has most effect on wear. Combine this with the obvious tax to encourage people to use more fuel efficient vehicles and the only logical thing to do is move the tax to fuel.

Oh and of course not all cars wear out the road at the same rate?

You hooligans in your fun cars probalby wear out the tarmac quicker due to you doing higher cornering speeds, more acute braking and harsher acceleration. :lol:

I pootle around on my CBR1100XX hence the tax is £70 for the year. :lol:


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

scoTTy said:


> You hooligans in your fun cars probalby wear out the tarmac quicker due to you doing higher cornering speeds, more acute braking and harsher acceleration. :lol:
> 
> I pootle around on my CBR1100XX hence the tax is £70 for the year. :lol:


We don't get a chance to do high cornering speeds, more acute braking and harsh acceleration, we are stuck behind you pootleing around!  :roll:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I couldn't get anywhere today becuase I got stuck behind one of these lumbering sacks of shit:









:roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: lumbering sacks of shit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

lazerjules said:


> What gets my goat, is when the Lib-Dems want to cut spending on roads and spend it on rail instead, last time I checked the rail network had been privatised, so again the government want to give our tax money to private companies.
> 
> What's it all about?


Not our bit , in fact quite a bit of our railway is in Goverment hands. Ourselves (East Coast ) are operated by the DOR (UK Government. The largest freight company, Chiltern Trains Wrexham and Shropshire and the Tyne & Wear Metro are owned /run by German Railways (State owned) and Northern Rail and Mersey Rail are part owned by NS (Dutch State Railways)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh man, I feel your pain.

This country is run by geriatrics for geriatrics, yummy mummies and children.

There is no fun to be taken here, no risks to be had. It sucks.

We're living in a homogenised society where the morons, detritus and scum are propped up, welcomed and comforted. Sod all the entrepreneurs and people that actually generate the income that pays the taxes that supports all these social cripples.

I'm sick of being a crutch.

I make no secret of the fact that through no fault of my own I have no/very little work. The company I was contracted to have seen budgets reduced by £000,000s. They are still deep in shit.

Meanwhile the gasping blind, inarticulate dreadnought that sees himself fit to represent this country seems hell-bent on taxing everyone of us more and wants to impose a hike in NI. So you, me, the average man in the street is expected to pay for our leaders' errors. Do we get payback when things are good? Do we fuck...

Even now we have little power in our voting system. If you live in a 'safe' seat your vote is worth fuck all.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/blog ... bsite-vote

How can it be that we cannot change our government if we live in a 'safe seat'? We're not talking local here, this is for the leadership of our country? Why should any of us vote if it doesn't count?

Fuck this democracy because it isn't a democracy.

We are being bled left right and centre. There are people in our society creaming from ill-gotten gains. The bankers expect and demand tax payers support yet they cry 'foul' when we expect them to do the decent thing and abide by some rules.

We have public sector workers expecting final salary pensions by default. Have they had to work within punishing performance targets all their lives? Have they fuck. They live and work within a velvet ditch cossetted by the tax payer and protected by a government intent on getting the statistics within target. We are all expected to pay for that numpty who left school with average grades and went to work for the council.

Like Gordon Brown they've never worked in the 'real' world. Never faced the trials and tribulations of commerciality, never been faced with unpaid debts, ridiculous rules and unfair punitive taxes. They live in a fairy land where the tab will be picked up regardless of their ineffectual skills, ecomomies or just plain laziness.

Bring on the revolution.

Let's get rid of these ineffectual muppets. It's all down to you guys in the marginals. My vote is just as ineffectual as the governments policies I'm afraid... :twisted:

Cheers

rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Have I killed this thread? :lol:

Sorry Jon...


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Oh man I feel your pain.....................................


Good to see the old Rusty back, really miss posts like this, thought you had gone soft :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

triplefan said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man I feel your pain.....................................
> ...


I thought I'd pissed too many people off. 

I have to walk on eggshells nowadays... :wink:

Cheers buddy,

Rich 

PS What are all these music recommendations to Joe? Is it heavy metal or what? I like guitar music too you know... :wink:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Spot on Rich. It's not a democracy. For a start we vote for people on the basis of sketchy manifestos and poo-pooing of other parties, which is promptly thrown out of the window as soon as the voted party gets into power. After that, the public has no say. Even when they request a referendum on something, the PM just refuses. Even when the public is massively opposed to something, it happens anyway. Aren't they, as elected representatives of the people, supposed to do what the people want?

The media creates a strong impression that there are only three parties to even consider voting for. And so the people become, as you say, homogonized and drowning in a sea of ever-increasing regulation - administration that consumes tax. Most have no ability to distinguish between the choices on offer, but there is no genuine choice. There's tax upon tax upon tax, which keeps most people exactly where they are: slaves to an economic system that is stacked against them.

The economic system is fucked. There should be no shortage of money: money is a human construct. It is controlled by a few. Equally there should be no lack of money for public services and public constructions and infrastructures. The creation of money has been placed in the hands of companies - banks. And the provision of services has been farmed out to companies. Meanwhile, the population of chavs and oxygen thieves increases, and the number of people bright enough to figure out what's going on don't stand a chance of getting the white trash to even comprehend it, let alone care. After all, they might miss EastEnders or Dancing on Bullshit, which they'll gladly vote for. :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> Spot on Rich. It's not a democracy. For a start we vote for people on the basis of sketchy manifestos and poo-pooing of other parties, which is promptly thrown out of the window as soon as the voted party gets into power. After that, the public has no say. Even when they request a referendum on something, the PM just refuses. Even when the public is massively opposed to something, it happens anyway. Aren't they, as elected representatives of the people, supposed to do what the people want?
> 
> The media creates a strong impression that there are only three parties to even consider voting for. And so the people become, as you say, homogonized and drowning in a sea of ever-increasing regulation - administration that consumes tax. Most have no ability to distinguish between the choices on offer, but there is no genuine choice. There's tax upon tax upon tax, which keeps most people exactly where they are: slaves to an economic system that is stacked against them.
> 
> The economic system is fucked. There should be no shortage of money: money is a human construct. It is controlled by a few. Equally there should be no lack of money for public services and public constructions and infrastructures. The creation of money has been placed in the hands of companies - banks. And the provision of services has been farmed out to companies. Meanwhile, the population of chavs and oxygen thieves increases, and the number of people bright enough to figure out what's going on don't stand a chance of getting the white trash to even comprehend it, let alone care. After all, they might miss EastEnders or Dancing on Bullshit, which they'll gladly vote for. :roll:


Fuck me, you sound as angry as me! :lol:

So what can we do to change it? Anyone can moan and groan but only the few can lead to change.

Most can't be arsed and are happy to get pissed on a Friday night or sit down to a delivered pizza and television...

It's a shit way to live and the reason I want out. If they want that then fine but I don't and I feel like i'm being forced to leave my homeland to achieve the lifestyle I want because it's no longer available to me in my birthplace.

Cheers

rich


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Love reading others real thoughts on the state of this country, especially when they so match my own :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Love reading others real thoughts on the state of this country, especially when they so match my own :wink:


+1 Glad to have the real Rich back :-* 

and Scooby is always good for a decent rant 

Charlie


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> So what can we do to change it? Anyone can moan and groan but only the few can lead to change.


Tricky. Without having the balls to give banks the middle finger and completely turn the way the economy works on its head, it's difficult. Historically leaders who've tried that tend to get assassinated. Trying to convince Joe Sixpack of the need is difficult, which is why most of the electoral debate is little more than mudslinging, "look what the Tories did in the 80s", "look what NuWankers have done for the last three terms". People aren't really interested in change - and they won't really get it. Either that or they're so used to things working the way they do that it doesn't occur to them. As long as they can go and get pissed on a Friday, they seem to actually believe that they're free despite the financial ball and chain that keeps everyone right where they are.

I was going to say that at least our news programs aren't quite as dumbed down and evangelical as those in the US, where the average news item lasts something like 10 seconds, but then I remembered the televisual turdspurt that is Channel 5 News. It's on the way. Don't think too hard citizen. Enjoy the alcohol, enjoy Farcebook and Twatter, go to Tesco in your pyjamas and read fucking Heat magazine without asking why the hell some Z-list twat's latest handbag has any bearing on anything.



rustyintegrale said:


> Most can't be arsed and are happy to get pissed on a Friday night or sit down to a delivered pizza and television...
> It's a shit way to live and the reason I want out. If they want that then fine but I don't and I feel like i'm being forced to leave my homeland to achieve the lifestyle I want because it's no longer available to me in my birthplace.


Enter financial ball and chain, stage left, not to mention the endless hoops you have to jump through to actually move to another country these days. You need oodles of cash to even think about it :?


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

jbell said:


> Gordon Brown can go fuck himself, the straw that broke the camels back has been loaded.


I honestly dont think any of the other parties are going to be any better than the bunch of twats we have in power at the moment.

Motorists are and will allways be the easy target for hiking up taxes as we have no alternative. If they put the tax of **** and booze up you could cut down or give up, but up the taxes on roads and petrol and you've still go to get to work!! I wouldnt half mind if I thought that the money was being spent on the roads but it obviously doesnt, instead it goes on endless goverment departments investigating some new elf n safety idea or propping up dossers on benefit.

Personally I am completely demoralised with all the parties, they are only out to get what they can for themselves, qeue the latest MP's expenses scandal.

E


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

phodge said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Lupo down from £35 to £30 now too
> ...


I love it. Its pimp daddy! Slammed with coilovers on Teddials, Regiier front bumper. Nice stero and no black smoke belive it or not, still sounds like a good old tractor tho!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

lazerjules said:


> What I don't get is why should different cars be put into diferent tax brackets, my car wears out the road faster than an IQ does it? An IQ uses less light from the street lights does it? I think all cars should pay the same, no matter what it is.
> For sure it's about emissions, but emissions dont wear out the road do they! Trucks, now trucks wear out the road faster, just look at the tram lines on the motorways.
> What gets my goat, is when the Lib-Dems want to cut spending on roads and spend it on rail instead, last time I checked the rail network had been privatised, so again the government want to give our tax money to private companies.
> 
> What's it all about?


IQ lighter and doesnt creat soo many potholes :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

heard gordon brown on the news today that highways budget is being cut.... and focusing on trains as they don't want cars....

were still gonna be paying road tax for roads to be left and not invested in... now that made me annoyed :?

granted there all bad as each other... but i'm deffo gonna vote.... (even though in my area it's wasted)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

honestly,, some good points from rusty and scooby and all some others want to do is split hairs and get all bogged down in trivia,,, ( just like the " powers " want them to !!! ) it doesnt matter a toss about transport budgets or road tax !!!!! jesus ,,the whole system is rotten ,,,, [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Lets all give up cars and tobacco and watch the government collapse :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Lets all give up cars and tobacco and watch the government collapse :lol:


And buying houses. That's what the economy is built on. If we had no equity we'd all be broke.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Don't forget VAT, which is a major input to the gubberment coffers. Some of the latest news is that Ed Balls has been calling for tactical voting to keep the Conservatives out of marginal consituencies, even calling for LibDem voters to vote Labour just to keep the "tories" out.









_Talking Balls : Ed Balls on tactical voting._

How democratic! Whatever constiuency he's standing in, vote for someone else! It smacks more like voting for class president than leader of the country. What a bunch of arsewipes. The country should not be in a position where minor results in consituencies can influence the total outcome anyway. As for a politician trying to cosy up to voters of another party to keep out a third party - how desperate can you get?

It seems clear that the major parties are a joke, a bunch of backscratching corporate-helping people with no real interest in Joe Public. So, some tactical voting of your own is in order: Sod the lot of them. Vote for your favourite local independent candidate. Not being part of a party, they have no party agenda and you can erode party politics and might achieve something better resembling a democracy with people who might better represent your area than someone representing a party and the area.

Here are some Labour highlights:
- Disregarding the EU Court which declared the UK's retention policy on DNA samples to be "illegal", yet EU membership costs millions per day. 
- Invading Iraq even though a million people took to the streets and said they didn't want it. Elected representatives of the people?
- Id cards, now voluntary, but you know that's a slippery slope once they become de facto and required by companies. Papers please, citizen!
- Allowing product placement in UK TV series, which benefits Joe Public, how exactly?
- Their refusal to date to do anything about BT's secret trials of the Phorm targetted advertising system, which has since crashed and burned anyway.
- Gordon Brown.

There's probably a whole bunch of others. :roll:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> Id cards, now voluntary, but you know that's a slippery slope once they become de facto and required by companies. Papers please, citizen!


This is the biggest crock of shit ever, I already have 2 forms of ID card - A Passport and a driving license


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> ...even calling for LibDem voters to vote Labour just to keep the "tories" out.


We'd do better to vote Lib Dem, just to keep the other two out. Not because Lib Dems are any better (lets face it, they're all as bad as each other) but because if they got in, or it was a hung parliament, it would at least show everyone in Westminster who's in charge.

At the moment, Labour and the Conservatives expect to be the only real choice. They think they can lie and cheat and do nothing for the country and every few years they will still get their 'turn' in power. They've become fat and lazy and they think they're safe, regardless of what they do. They need to be shown that people aren't happy with that. There's only really one way to do that because whether you agree with all the Lib Dems policies or not, they're the only people with even a vague chance of competing with the old dogs.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Spandex said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > ...even calling for LibDem voters to vote Labour just to keep the "tories" out.
> ...


speak for youreself mate,,,, fortunatly here we are not suffocating within the jaundiced confines which you all are,, here we can liberate ourselves and vote SNP.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It's an exciting election, I've got no idea how it's going to turn out. Exciting stuff!

[smiley=weneedyou.gif] ... [smiley=drummer.gif] ... [smiley=jester.gif] ... [smiley=end.gif] ... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

jbell said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Id cards, now voluntary, but you know that's a slippery slope once they become de facto and required by companies. Papers please, citizen!
> ...


Both of which are phenomenally expensive, but now you can pay for a third phenomenally expensive form of ID to prove who you are... probably using the other two to prove who you are when you apply! Oh the irony! :lol: The cost of course has nothing to do with making up the deficit caused by wasting vast sums of money getting them wrong, wrong, wrong.

Vote LibDem like Spandex says, or go for one of your local independent candidates and undermine party politics.


----------

